# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Раздел Фото-Видео

## Nazar

В связи с поступающими от коллег вопросами и реально возникшими неудобствами просмотра новых тем в этом разделе форума, снимаю статус "Важно" с тех веток, которые не обновлялись более месяца.
Авторам приношу свои извинения, статус можно будет вернуть, если ветка будет регулярно обновляться.

----------


## xerf

Может не в теме, но чтобы не плодить... А что, старые альбомы всё? Пишет "не создано ни одного альбома".

----------


## Д.Срибный

Можно уточнить, о каких именно альбомах речь?
По плану все материалы старого сайта будут перенесены в новую оболочку, но это займет некоторое время.

----------


## aviator

Мужики ,а подскажите  какой размер фото для сайта подходит???
я сжимаю сохраняю у себя(нормальное фото), загружаю сюда и вижу ,что качество реально хуже

----------


## An-Z

В принципе подходит любой размер, движок сам ресайз делает. Полноразмерные фото долго грузятся и обрабатываются, с непривычки можно принять за глюк, поэтому рекомендую загружаемую картинку уменьшать до 1200-1600 по широкой стороне, оптимальный размер для загрузки и просмотра.. По качеству.. может компрессию жпег делать не ниже 80-90?

----------


## aviator

> В принципе подходит любой размер, движок сам ресайз делает. Полноразмерные фото долго грузятся и обрабатываются, с непривычки можно принять за глюк, поэтому рекомендую загружаемую картинку уменьшать до 1200-1600 по широкой стороне, оптимальный размер для загрузки и просмотра.. По качеству.. может компрессию жпег делать не ниже 80-90?


я собственно так и делаю. стараюсь больше 1200 не лезть.
обычно сохраняю через фш(и резкость там-же добавляю),да и на выходе вижу нормально,а после загрузки как-то изменился (((я на примере файла с ракетами с ветки су-27)

----------


## kfmut

на старом движке была такая особенность, что если фотка была больше какого-то размера(что-то около 400кб для jpeg, в окошке управления вложениями был точный размер указан), то форум её достаточно жестоко сжимал и появлялись заметные артефакты, в новой версии ещё не смотрел этот момент...

----------

